# with the #4 pick in the 2008 nba draft, the clippers select:...



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

for some reason, i think the clippers will get the #4 overall pick...as it stands, we are #6 in the worst record department and i think we might get a little lucky and move up to get the #4 pick...


who would you guys pick with the #4 pick???

beasley and rose will go #1 and #2....almost 100% sure of that...

then it goes lopez bayless, or some places have bayless lopez going 3 and 4....

i figure that if we get #4 overall, our choices might come down to:

bayless, lopez, gordon, mayo....

personally, i think that mayo would be the best pick...

a lot of people call mayo selfish, but those people must not have seen many usc games... i've seen a lot of usc games and he was never selfish...mayo might shoot a low percentage sometimes, but that was a function of usc's ineffective offensive sets rather than mayo's selfishness...

mayo made great passes routinely and played great defense the whole year...i know that usc lost to k-state, but mayo never had that "deer-caught-in-the-headlights" look...usc didn't execute and they lost as a team...mayo never tried to kobe bryant the game by taking every shot, although i think he should've, but instead kept everybody involved till the last moments...

i think mayo is the best guard pick because he plays the best defense and he is the best passer...gordon is way too one dimensional...all he was was a chucker...reminded me of a ben gordon clone...i don't think gordon(eric) could even be considered a combo guard...he is just an undersized sg...

bayless and mayo have similar games, but mayo has the better body type and mayo was the most durable out of the 3 choices....and like mentioned before, mayo's defense was better than bayless'...


and about lopez, i wouldn't even consider him...doesn't really impress me much...all the crap people are saying about kevin love applies to brook even more kevin will be a good pro, i have serious doubts about brook...


bottom line, mayo would be the best pick with the #4 pick....he has the handles, great size for a #1 and i think he has the ability to play the 1 effectively...great passer and lockdown defender...i just remember the game against memphis where he locked down derrick rose...mayo definitely got the best of rose in that head to head matchup...and mayo just has the demeanor you look for in a floor general...ice in his veins, the kid never looks shook...and he has a pure shot, something the clippers have always lacked...

thoughts???


----------



## nauticazn25 (Aug 27, 2006)

i dont think its possible for them to get #4......i think they can either get 1,2,3, 6 (7,8, or 9) ..cuz dont they just pick three ping pong balls, then they go in order after that? i could be wrong...but im 90% sure of it....that is assuming though that they have the 6th worst record....which it looks like that will happen...but if we could get gordon, bayless, or mayo, i would be happy...preferably in this order:

1.bayless
2.gordon
3.mayo


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

nauticazn25 said:


> i dont think its possible for them to get #4......i think they can either get 1,2,3, 6 (7,8, or 9) ..cuz dont they just pick three ping pong balls, then they go in order after that? i could be wrong...but im 90% sure of it....that is assuming though that they have the 6th worst record....which it looks like that will happen...but if we could get gordon, bayless, or mayo, i would be happy...preferably in this order:
> 
> 1.bayless
> 2.gordon
> 3.mayo


you may be right...but you would prefer both bayless and gordon over mayo...any specific reason why???


----------



## nauticazn25 (Aug 27, 2006)

bayless because i think our highest priority should be PG..i really don't see mayo as a point...and then gordon, because i think he is a better shooter then mayo.....but i wouldnt be mad either if they did end up with mayo


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

one thing i forgot to talk about was mayo's athleticism...

people say that he doesn't have the ability to take it to the rim off the dribble and that he is not as explosive as the other guards, but i disagree...

i think that he knew he was only staying for one year and he didn't want to injure himself before the draft...with his handles and his quick first step he has great penetration abilities...i have seen him blow by people and i have also seen the few times he jumped where his head was at rim level...

he did not display his full arsenal in terms of athletic ability this year, but i think it's there...his game reminded me a lot of kobe's game... a midrange shooter with range out to the 3pt line.....doesn't rely soley on athletic moves, but uses hesitation moves to create separation to get off the jumpshot...yet, can jump over people when the need arises...very crafty....

and also one of the most underrated passers in college basketball...i saw him make some really nice passes...


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

First choice is D Rose but he most likely is gone by the time we pick.

I WANT THE JUICE!!!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i wouldnt mind getting mayo ive seen him play and he has a really nice form on his shot , if people say he is not a good shooter im sure with some work he can become an above average shooter


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

as long as we get somebody who doesnt play forward ill be happy


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Might be a bit of a reach, but DJ Augustine is a point that would work for you guys. Maybe trade down. That is IF Mayo is gone by the way


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Pretty impossible for us to get the 4th pick...but in order of who I'd take goes:

1] Derrick Rose
2] Darren Collison
3] Eric Gordon
4] DJ Augustine
5] Jerryd Bayless

Rose we all know, I don't have to say much about but Collison will be one hell of a pro. Dude's extremelly fast, knocks down treys, gritty defender who gets steals and a fast break on the other end and is pretty damn clutch. We all know Gordon, as he can be the shooter this team has lacked for a while. Augustine has ice veins and is just one hell of a point guard. Knocks down jumpers at will at times. Reason I have Bayless so low is that he's just another Critterton, I mean, we aren't sure if he'll be a point or an offguard in the NBA. I don't have Mayo because he isn't NBA ready yet, same with Bayless, but I'd prefer Jerryd over him.

Edit: I say we trade down from #6 to about 8-12 and pick up a couple of 2nds, if not a future first, because Collison AND DJ should be available around then, if not them, then Westbrook's defense will be nice here.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

Right now I would go with Bayless, Gordon and then Mayo, but that could change because their really isn't much separation between the 3 of them and all three bring different things.

Bayless is like a Arenas/Monte Ellis clone, he isn't a pure point but he can handle it if needed. Has good range on his shot but also attacks the rim and gets to the line. Out of the 3 Bayless is the most capable of running the point, the safest pick and has the most upside. That's why he is the first one on my list. 

Gordon is like Mitch Richmond, he has even better range than Bayless,he also gets to the line and has that killer instinct that very few players have when he keeps attacking his opponent relentlessly when he sees that they can't guard him. But his is a little one-dimensional, he doesn't do much more than score. Out of the 3, Gordon is probably the best pure shooter and scorer.

Mayo reminds me of Billups, a combo guard who has enough passing and ball handling skills to play the point. At SC, he might have been a little too unselfish, there many times when SC would go on long scoring droughts and desperately needed a basket but Mayo would still play passive, so that concerns me a little. And I don't know if I would want him to play point full time, especially on his team where he would be responsibily for getting the ball to EB, Kaman, AL, and maybe Corey, which would make him the 5th option at best. Out of the 3 he is the best defender, has the best NBA body and the one I think the Clippers will need up with, in part to the fact he is local, and already has a connection to Dunleavy, with him being friends with Dunleavy's son, who you know is going to be giving his dad info about OJ.

I really want Rose but there is only like a 10% chance that we are in position to get him so it probably wouldn't happen. With that said if the Clippers pick 6th, we will definitely be in a position(unless Dunleavy and Baylor **** it up) to get a really good player at one of our positions of need which is PG or SG.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

Collison is okay but I wouldn't pick him ahead of any of the guys you listed behind him. I think he lacks the court vision that I like to see in PGs.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Collison was abused my Rose today.. I would rethink drafting him


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Sure would be nice to get the #2 and take Rose, that guy is a beast.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Weasel said:


> Sure would be nice to get the #2 and take Rose, that guy is a beast.


He might go #1 depending on who's picking there.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

and by the way, i don't think very highly of collison...way too small and not nearly athletic enough...

i would take westbrook over him any day...like franchise said, he got abused today by rose...


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

DaFranchise said:


> Collison was abused my Rose today.. I would rethink drafting him


Everybody gets abused by Rose, so that isn't a great way of looking at it.

I wouldn't draft Collison though. I have serious doubts of his NBA potential. He is ridiculously small on the floor. He doesn't direct the offense, and he's mostly a pull-up shooter. No way I'd take him over any of the other guards.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

Yea Collision isn't a true PG who can effectively run a good offense. Collision lacks the playmaking ability that I would want from my PG. Westbrook averaged more assists than him and he isn't even the primary ball handler most of the time. If he was 6'4ish, then that might not be a problem b/c you could just slide him to the 2 spot occasionally, but he is way too small to play anywhere else but the 1.

I wouldn't pick him anywhere near the lottery, since he'll probably max out as a young Booby Jackson/Earl Watson type.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Eh, Rose abuses everyone, but I didn't see the game so I can't comment on it. 

But in all honestly, I don't even think we will keep our pick. Whether it be trade down for multiple picks, somehow trade up, or package it to get a player that will really help us. Not sure, but I just don't see us keeping it.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

We better keep our pick especially if all of these underclassmen continue to declare for the draft. The draft is gonna be stacked.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

it would be retarded to trade down if we get a top 4 pick...if anything, we should try to trade up...


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

I doubt we trade the pick because unfortunately, I think the FO is too incompetent to be involved in a big/smart trade.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

cant we do a sign and trade plus our pick to get a higher pick?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

ClippersRuleLA said:


> cant we do a sign and trade plus our pick to get a higher pick?


No, since the draft is before the signing period.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

Weasel said:


> No, since the draft is before the signing period.


i knew that idea sounded to good to be true


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Since were almost guaranteed the 6th or 7th pick, thanks to some terrible wins we have had lately, we can only hope that some euro blows everyone away like darko, pushing someone else to us. About our only option would be for Mayo to fall to us at 6/7. Theres no one else i see that can fall to us, or that we can draft that we really could say would have an impact on our team. Thats why if we do haev 6/7 and do not have mayo available, I say lets trade down and get budinger, and perhaps other things that can help us. 

Not based on talent level, but based on can they fit into our team, this is how i think our draft board would be:

1. Beasley - Would allow us to jettison brand for someone who can help us, and then have someone that could be probably about 85% as good as brand in his rookie year, yet cost 4 million a year instead of 20 million.

2. Rose - No way does he become a flop like livingston

3. Mayo - Has d wade type potential. Can play two positions for us. good perimeter defense. 

4. Budinger (trading down) - The prototypical dunleavvy type player.

5. Love (trading down) - the perfect backup to both brand and kaman. 

But why do i have this nagging feeling Danilo Gallinari is at the top of dunleavvy's draft board? lol


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Let's hope for the ping pong balls to bounce in the Clippers favor on lottery night.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

the second time i tried that espn lottery game thing the clippers did get like the 2nd pick and rose. after that i stopped playing...didnt want to jinx things. lol.

Remember, every 10 years in the year ending with 8, we get the number one pick the year after a franchise center was taken!

87 - David Robinson goes 1
88 - we get the number 1 pick a year too late

97 - Duncan goes 1
98 - we get the number 1 pick a year too late.

07 - Oden goes 1
08 - ????


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

DaFranchise said:


> Collison was abused my Rose today.. I would rethink drafting him





bootstrenf said:


> ..like franchise said, he got abused today by rose...





Chan said:


> Everybody gets abused by Rose, so that isn't a great way of looking at it.





qross1fan said:


> Eh, Rose abuses everyone, but I didn't see the game so I can't comment on it.



there's at least one player i have seen that was not abused by rose...this one player actually performed better than rose in their head to head matchup....

that player was OJ mayo...just something to think about...

mayo made all the plays for his team that day and stopped rose from penetrating almost every time rose had the ball...made rose wander uselessly around the perimeter that day...


----------



## nauticazn25 (Aug 27, 2006)

memphis and knicks win tonite while clips lose.....we still got a shot to move up in the lottery...woo hoo


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

mayo or bayless would be a good pick for the clippers.

rose is overrated and no he does not abuse everyone.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

and i like the chauncey billups comparison a lot for mayo...a big 1 guard who can play defense, distribute the ball, and hit the outside shot...only difference would be athleticism...i know mayo didn't really take it to the basket a whole lot, but i have seen his hops when he tries and he can almost get his head to rim level...


i really think mayo is being seriously underrated and i have a feeling that he is going to get picked higher than a lot of people might think...sadly for us, i don't think he will be availalbe if we get stuck with the #6 or #7 pick...


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

yamaneko said:


> But why do i have this nagging feeling Danilo Gallinari is at the top of dunleavvy's draft board? lol


maybe dumbleavy bases his draft decisions on what draftexpress.com tells him...


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

If you guys do end up taking a guard like Bayless, would you consider moving Livingston you think?

He has had injury problems and is comin' off a season where he didn't play. Also, he has one more year then is a Free Agent.

I'm sure Portland would be interested in Livingston. Do you think he would be decently cheap depending on who the Clips draft? Do you think he is being shopped? He has the potential to be great...

The Blazers are going to go after Westbrook in the draft for sure, and it looks that Sacremento will pass us up by the end of the year and we will have the 12th pick in the draft. Would that hold any value to you guys? Or any players (realistically... no Fernandez, Roy, Oden, Aldridge) you guys might be interested in for Livingston? Or a future pick? or somethin'... Let me know. I can see Portland goin' for Livingston and Westbrook and hopefully landing both.

By the way, about Rose. Rose destroyed Collison but got slowed down a lot by Westbrook, who definitely outplayed Rose imo. If they would have been on each other the whole time, Rose would have around 14 points, while Westbrook had like 25.

And about Mayo, when Mayo and Westbrook played heads up, Mayo held him to 4 points and 10 turnovers, OJs worst game of the year. Westbrook is also first team all defense in the pac-10 and defensive player of the year. But i'm sure ya'll in LA know about him, since UCLA is your college. What do you guys think of Westbrook? You guys have probably seen him play a lot. The kid is special in my opinion.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

yamaneko said:


> Since were almost guaranteed the 6th or 7th pick, thanks to some terrible wins we have had lately, we can only hope that some euro blows everyone away like darko, pushing someone else to us. About our only option would be for Mayo to fall to us at 6/7. Theres no one else i see that can fall to us, or that we can draft that we really could say would have an impact on our team. Thats why if we do haev 6/7 and do not have mayo available, I say lets trade down and get budinger, and perhaps other things that can help us.
> 
> Not based on talent level, but based on can they fit into our team, this is how i think our draft board would be:
> 
> ...


Danilo actually isn't half bad from the clips I've seen of him, would probably be worth a late lotto pick, but that is IF we trade down. Now, if we take Batum, I'll be annoyed. Since last years draft, all I've heard is "potential". Hopefully we don't take a backup big though, I want to bring Sofo over.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

MrJayremmie said:


> If you guys do end up taking a guard like Bayless, would you consider moving Livingston you think?
> 
> He has had injury problems and is comin' off a season where he didn't play. Also, he has one more year then is a Free Agent.
> 
> ...


I'd consider moving Livingston no matter who we draft, personally i think he's a complete bust at this point and would welcome any other team who wants to gamble with him. If Portland was interested, I think either Webster and/or Jack would be our targets, possibly even a 2nd rounder (to help us clear capspace). 

Presently we have no quality PGs and only one quality SG. So both could easily find a lot of playing time here regardless of who we draft.


----------

